# Television Series from the States



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

This is probably a stupid question but does the BBC televise American television shows? I been to the UK like 5 times since Fall of 2008. I likely visit a few more times over the years to the UK because unfortunately as much as I would like to move to London...I don't ever see that happening. 

Anyhow every time I go to the UK I always end up missing several tv shows that I enjoy watching at home. So just wondering if BBC gets shows like Law & Order, Law & Order SUV, NCIS, NCIS LA, and Criminal Minds.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya
We get most if not all those shows, however not via the BBC - they would be coming mainly through SKY and channel 5. That said, we are generally behind the states so the season/episode is likely to be different.
R


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

aah thanks stalyvegas for responding. is sky and channel 5 your version of cable television? 

didn't realize you guys would be behind on episodes...i guess more downloading on itunes and extremely major hard drive for me....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sky is through the satelittle disk and cable TV accesses similar programme selections- I know we get CSI and Law and Order as my Mum is addicted to them!

Their website might help you plan http://tv.sky.com/tvlistings I know we differ in episodes for things. On Sky you also get CNN and US news channels
L x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey hun, they have just started showing episodes from certain shows over here just after they air in the states. I know that Sky 1 do this for House and NCIS LA (They did it with the final of Lost and 24 too). FX have just started doing the same with NCIS


----------

